Ask HN: What services are you using for sending emails from app? - pplonski86
======
mtmail
The large companies allow 10.000 emails/month for free and the base service is
pretty much the same. Take your pick of Amazon SES, Mailgun, Mailjet,
Postmark, SendinBlue, SendGrid, SparkPost ... (via
[https://github.com/anymail/django-anymail](https://github.com/anymail/django-
anymail)).

~~~
adelivet
Hey, depends on what you're looking to do. Are you looking to send Marketing
or Transactional? Coding your emails in HTML or wanting drag and drop
capabilities? I use Mailjet for all of the above.

